# Getting back to the gym



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

A good 7 month hiatus at least thanks to a variety of issues. Renewed yesterday and got a nice long walk on the treadmill. Still feels a bit weird, hopefully I'm comfortable with it again before the gym gets slammed with the New Years resolution crowd.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I've just started to buy my own equipment. I thought about it and if I don't feel like getting out, it's right here in my face. I can work out any time I feel like it. Even at 2:00AM in the morning. My SmartTV provides me with every workout routine known to man. Have muscles showing that I never knew I had. haha I was idle for several years and it caught up with me. Made the about-face change in food intake also. Keto. Really not that bad. Lost ten pounds since the 31st. Woohoo!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats....stay with it....

I do my cardio rehab work out, 3 times a week....at the gym at the hospital.
There is a exercise bike in the basement....but I don't have the discipline to use it regularly....LOL.
I find that once a week ..I get sore every time...2 not so much...3 works the best.

Going to the gym...requires getting my butt up and out the door or a regular basis.....located one floor up from the emergency room...and down the hall from the ICU....
Just in case...I keel over .....

Also some work out buddies to BS with...make the time go faster.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol I love how many people set out to loose weight at the new year and get gym membership and about two weeks later quit


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol I love how many people set out to loose weight at the new year and get gym membership and about two weeks later quit


Actually I enjoy the "resolution" people....2 -3 week in....don't have to wait for the bike and trudge mill.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Actually I enjoy the "resolution" people....2 -3 week in....don't have to wait for the bike and trudge mill.


It's funny watching people drop like flies


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> It's funny watching people drop like flies


I don't bother with names till summer....they are there that long....maybe....

Many are on a 13 week program after surgery or heart attack....so most will be gone when it over...or find out they can't do it.

Couple of guys that I have been working out .....at the same time....have dropped out after 3 years?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Going to the gym was bad enough over the Thanksgiving holiday with all the college kids home. Hate the entire month of January, between the resolution people and the college kids home for Christmas break. Only way to avoid them is to get there before 7 and be finished before 10 am. Gets me out before the kids are even out of bed. So that's what I do!

My brother hates working out around others so much, in addition to his crazy early work/commute, that he gets to the gym at 2 am and finishes by 4. I couldn't do that but it works for him!


----------

